# mount.davfs - I WILL OFFER REWARD!!!!!

## BadTA

Can anyone help me get this working?   I have Kernel 2.4.29-sparc on a SUN V100.  So far if I try to emerge davfs here is the result:

```

ftpserv1 root # emerge davfs2

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "davfs2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-fs/davfs2-0.2.3-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

ftpserv1 root #

```

Thanks

MarkLast edited by BadTA on Thu Feb 24, 2005 1:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BadTA

I have compliled the latest version of davfs2 (0.23) and it seems to work...somewhat.  Here is the problem I am getting:

```

ftpserv1 / # /usr/local/sbin/mount.davfs https://www.*******.com/secure/226 /mnt/dav_mount -ousername=*********,password=**********

ftpserv1 / # cd /mnt/dav_mount/

ftpserv1 dav_mount # ls

ftpserv1 dav_mount # df -k .

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda1               483886     50651    408245  12% /

ftpserv1 dav_mount #

```

So there is no error message or anything.  In fact it looked like it was working, but it doesn't seem to mount anything.

Mark

----------

## BadTA

Somebody please help me.  I really need to have this working by tomorrow.

----------

## BadTA

Anybody????

Well, I recompiled davfs with debug options enabled and again tried to connect.  Here is a snippet of the output:

```

 /usr/local/sbin/mount.davfs https://www.somedomain.com/secure/226 /dav -ousername=username,password=password

.

.clipped

.

DAVFS2 0.2.3 opend : /dev/davfs0

Ready to be mount!!Trying to mount!!got 056 byte command: opcode = 00  (uid=476847211,euid=0, suid=0,fsuid=0) CODA OPCODE: 0

 unimplemented coda call returning FAILURE (90), 12 bytes

```

Am I not providing useful information?  Please let me know what information to provide.

Thanks

Mark

----------

## BadTA

If you can get this working for me I will offer a reward!  Seriously,  I have spent a lot of time trying to get this to work.

Thanks

Mark

----------

## BadTA

PLEASE SOMEBODY!  ANYBODY!  Bueller.....Bueller.

----------

## damacus

 *BadTA wrote:*   

> Anybody????
> 
> Well, I recompiled davfs with debug options enabled and again tried to connect.  Here is a snippet of the output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What kind of server (OS, version) are you trying to connect to?  How do you normally use that location?  What kind of settings have you used in other apps to hit that?  Are there any firewalls between you and the server?  NAT routing?

----------

## BadTA

 *damacus wrote:*   

>  *BadTA wrote:*   Anybody????
> 
> Well, I recompiled davfs with debug options enabled and again tried to connect.  Here is a snippet of the output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I believe it is a Windoze machine on the other end, and I can connect to it just fine using IE on my Windoze machine.

----------

## damacus

BTW, this caught my eye: 

```
Ready to be mount!!Trying to mount!!got 056 byte command: opcode = 00  (uid=476847211,euid=0, suid=0,fsuid=0) CODA OPCODE: 0

 unimplemented coda call returning FAILURE (90), 12 bytes 
```

That UID is way too high..  You should try adding uid=0,gid=0 to the end of the -o string.

If that doesn't work, a few other things:

- what kernel version are you running?

- what CODA options did you choose in the kernel?

- have you tried adding proxy=http-relay to the options list?

- are you trying to connect with or without SSL?  Do you know if IE is using SSL or not?

----------

## BadTA

 *damacus wrote:*   

> BTW, this caught my eye: 
> 
> ```
> Ready to be mount!!Trying to mount!!got 056 byte command: opcode = 00  (uid=476847211,euid=0, suid=0,fsuid=0) CODA OPCODE: 0
> 
> ...

 

Kernel is 2.4.29-sparc

<*> Coda file system support (advanced network fs)

Have not tried adding "proxy" argument

davfs2 was compiled with the argument "--with-ssl" - so yes I am trying to connect WITH SSL

The remote server will not allow connections without SSL

----------

## damacus

Hrm,  Sparc.  That might make things a little interesting, since most stuff seems to be initially written for x86.  If you still haven't gotten anywhere later, you might consider trying it against a 2.6 kernel.

----------

## BadTA

 *damacus wrote:*   

> Hrm,  Sparc.  That might make things a little interesting, since most stuff seems to be initially written for x86.  If you still haven't gotten anywhere later, you might consider trying it against a 2.6 kernel.

 

I have been trying all day today and part of last night to compile a 2.6 kernel on this box.  I just can't get it to work.  I get errors and warnings during the compile, then the furthest I have been able to get is 98% of the way through the first boot, then it hangs.  I have tried several 2.6 kernels.  I am about to shit-can this whole thing and ask the boss to just buy an x86 PC to run this on.

I do appreciate your help, and sorry if I didn't mention this was a sparc server earlier.

I am on PST time so I will be up for 4-5 more hours.

Thanks

Mark

----------

## evader

Hi,

I didn't read the entire thread- but I would suggest this.

If you manually compiled davfs or any related toolsv\ (not using portage), I would remove them or ensure you have them disabled.

Then:

```
echo "net-fs/davfs2 ~sparc" > /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Now try to emerge it again.

```
emerge -va davfs
```

----------

## BadTA

 *evader wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I didn't read the entire thread- but I would suggest this.
> 
> If you manually compiled davfs or any related toolsv\ (not using portage), I would remove them or ensure you have them disabled.
> ...

 

I just tried this and again I still get the same message

```

ftpserv1 mmilano # emerge -va davfs2

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "davfs2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-fs/davfs2-0.2.3-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

ftpserv1 mmilano #

```

----------

## damacus

 *evader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "net-fs/davfs2 ~sparc" > /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Woah there... careful with your recomendations.  If someone weren't paying attention, you would've just blown away their keywords file.  Also, he should add x86 to it, since that and ~ppc are the only keywords listed in the ebuild.

----------

## BadTA

Don't worry, I not new to UNIX.  My keywords file is a-ok!  :Very Happy: 

Mark

----------

## BadTA

I emerge'd davfs2 and it gets me the same results.

Please keep the ideas coming though.  I need to get this to work.

Mark

----------

## evader

Hi,

Apologies about the delay in replying. I forgot about the thread for a while.

Try this:

emerge /usr/portage/net-fs/davfs2/davfs2-WHATEVER VERSION IT IS.ebuild 

Sometimes specifying the full path to the .ebuild will help.

If not, try this:

vim /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

Find the entry for net-fs/davfs2 and comment it out by adding a # infront of it.

Best of luck

----------

## BadTA

No,  I mean davfs comes down, but I still get the same results when I try to use it.  Empty directory, df -k . shows that it is not actually mounted.

Mark

----------

## BadTA

I am still having trouble getting this to work.  Should I just give up and assume it was not meant to be?

Mark

----------

## BadTA

Last try.

BUMP

----------

## kronk2002de

Oh dear - i hope this will be not to late, but i give a try...

Reading the tipps my eyes were catched by the lines....

 *evader wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "net-fs/davfs2 ~sparc" > /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Well, if your keywords file still contains the line:

```
net-fs/davfs2 ~sparc
```

try this:

```
emerge davfs2
```

This will work I think - but i can test it not before evening...

And to keep you working: I hope you enabled Coda Support in your kernel! And if you compiled it as module, load it before using davfs  :Wink: 

Oh - i can not test davfs on a sparc machine, because i'm a x86 user - so please don't beat me if it won't work...

----------

## BadTA

Thanks kronk, but the problem is not that I can't emerge davfs, but that I CAN emerge it, but then it does not work.  I can run the command to mount the filesystem, but then it appears empty.  df -k . shows that I am still in a local filesystem.  There are two mount.davfs processes running after I run the mount command.

I am frustrated beyond words at this simple little task.  I just can't believe how simple it should be, yet after weeks it still doesn't work.  At the moment I am using caDAVer as a temporary fix.  It, by the way is working as expected, but provides an FTP-like frontend.  I really would like to have the filesystem appear as a local filesystem.

Mark

----------

## kronk2002de

Oh - that's too true!

I have similar problems - my mount.davfs say that the coda version i have is 2.0 and 3.0 should exists. But if i try to emerge coda-fs my system goes down (btw: very strange! the emerge fills my swap and ram and the computer is nearly unusable  :Sad: ).

But I will not give up - I'll try again and again  :Wink: 

----------

